# التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي mri



## م.زهراء (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي (MRI)*

التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي يستخدم مغناطيسات قوية ليستقطب نواة الهيدروجين (بروتون وحيد) في جزيئات الماء الموجودة في الأنسجة البشرية مولدة إشارة قابلة للالتقاط حيث يتم فك تشفيرها معطية صورة للجسم. يستخدم التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ثلاث أنواع من الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي: حقل مغناطيسي ساكن قوي جداً (من فئة عدة واحدات تسلا) من أجل استقطاب نويات الهيدروجين، يدعى بالحقل الساكن، هناك حقل أضعف منه متغير مع الزمن (من فئة 1 كيلو هرتز) من أجل الترميز الخاص، يسمى بحقل الميلان، وحقل موجات راديوية ضعيف من أجل التلاعب بنويات الهيدروجين لإنتاج إشارات ممكنة القياس يتم تجميعها خلال هوائي الموجات الراديوية. كما في الأشعة المقطعية فإن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي انتج صوراً للمقاطع والشرائح الرقيقة للجسم ولذلك تم اعتباره نوعاً من أنواع التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية. تتمكن أجهزة التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي الحديثة من إنتاج صوراً ثلاثية الأبعاد والتي تعتبر تعميماً للصور الثنائية البعد. على خلاف التصوير بالأشعة السينية فإن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي لا يستخدم أي نوع من الأشعة المؤينة وبالتالي فإنه لا يتصاحب مع مخاطر صحية، حيث أنه ليس من المعروف وجود أي مخاطر صحية على المستوى البعيد للتعرض إلى حقل مغناطيسي ساكن قوي ولكن هذا الأمر لا يزال موضع جدال وبحث علمي. ولذلك لا يوجد أي تحديد لعدد المرات التي من الممكن للمريض أن يتعرض لها للتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي على خلاف التصوير بالأشعة السينية. ولكن يوجد مخاطر صحية من جراء تسخين الأنسجة بتعريضها لحقل الأمواج الراديوية والتأثير على الأجهزة المزروعة ضمن الجسم كمنظمات عمل القلب. على اعتبار أن طريقتي التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية والتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي تختلفان في حساسيتهما لمواد الأنسجة المختلفة، لذلك فإن الصور الناتجة عن كلا الطريقتين تختلف بشكل ملحوظ. تنتج الصور في الأشعة السينية المقطعية عن طريق حجب مرور الأشعة بواسطة الأنسجة الكثيفة، بينما تكون جودة الصورة ضعيفة في مناطق الأنسجة الطرية. بينما بروتون الهيدروجين يكون موجوداً في معظم الأنسجة الطرية التي تحتوي على الكثير من جزيئات الماء. وهنا تستخدم تقنية مطابقة الصور بواسطة الكمبيوتر للحصول على صورة واضحة لمختلف الأنسجة بمطابقة صورتي الأشعة السينية والرنين المغناطيسي.
*التصوير النووي*

تستخدم الصور من كاميرا غاما في الطب النووي لالتقاط مناطق النشاط الحيوي والتي غالباً ماتكون مترافقة مع الأمراض كالسرطان. يتم حقن المريض بنظير مثل نظير اليود 123 I123 حيث يتم امتصاص هذه النظائر بسرعة أكبر من قبل المناطق الحيوية الفعالة في الجسم كالأورام السرطانية أو الشقوق في العظام.
*التصوير بإشعاع البوسيترون(PET)*

يستخدم التصوير بإشعاع البوسيترون (PET)بشكل خاص في التحري عن أمراض الدماغ والقلب. وكما في الطب النووي يستخدم نظير قصير مدة النشاط مثل نظير الفلور 18 18F في تركيب مواد تستهلك من قبل الجسم البشري مثل سكر الغلوكوز الذي يتم استهلاكه بشكل مباشر من قبل الخلايا السرطانية. تتواجد أجهزة التصوير بإشعاع البوسيترون بشكل متوازي مع أجهزة التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية حيث من الممكن أجراء الصورتين دون الحاجة إلى تحريك المريض. وهذا يسمح باكتشاف الأورام السرطانية بالمرافقة مع تشريح أعضاء المريض الذي تم الحصول عليه بالأشعة السينية.
* التصوير الصوتي*

تم تطوير تقنية التصوير الصوتي حديثاً واستخدامها في تطبيقات التصوير الطبي. وهي تدمج ميزات الامتصاص الضوئي مع المجال للموجات الفوق صوتية للحصول على صور على أعماق كبيرة نسبياً. وقد أظهرت الأبحاث الحديثة أن تقنية التصوير الصوتي ممكنة الاستخدام في تحليل ومراقبة الأورام، أكسدة الدم، التصوير الدماغي الوظيفي، واكتشاف الأورام القيتامينية الجلدية.
*تقنيات التصوير الطبية في العيادات أو التصوير الحيوي*

*المجهر الالكتروني*


لفحص عينات أصغر من الخلايا، كمكونات الخلايا أو الفيروسات، قد يختار العلماء واحداً من بضعة أنواع من المجاهر الإلكترونية. في المجهر الإلكتروني Electron microscope تقوم حزمة من الإلكترونات، بدل شعاع من الضوء، بإعطاء صورة مكبرة للعينة. المجاهر الإلكترونية أقوى بكثير من المجاهر الضوئية. ويمكن لبعض المجاهر الإلكترونية أن تظهر حتى محيط ذرّات منفصلة في إحدى العينات. حيث من الممكن ان تصل قوة تكبير المجهر الإلكتروني إلى ما يقارب 2.000.000 مرة.
*الحصول على صور ثلاثية الأبعاد*

مؤخراً تم تطوير تقنيات تمكن من الحصول على صور ثلاثية الأبعاد من الأشعة المقطعية CT، صور الرنين المغناطيسي MRI، أو التصوير بالموجات الفوق صوتية. في العادة تنتج تقنيات التصوير صوراً ثنائية البعد لشرائح مقاطع الجسم على فيلم، ومن أجل الححصول على صور ثلاثية الأبعاد يتم دمج صور الشرائح المتتالية في الحاسوب لإنتاج نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد، وهذه النماذج تسهل على الطبيب مراقبة الأعضاء الداخلية بزوايا رؤية مختلفة وبسرعة. وتستخدم تقنية مشابهة للحصول على النماذج الثلاثية الأبعاد من بيانات التصوير بالأمواج الفوق صوتية. لهذه التقنية اهمية كبيرة في علم التصوير الطبي، وقد ساهمت في تطوير الكثير من العمليات الجراحية التي لم تكن موجودة سابقاً، على سبيل المثال عملية فصل التوأم الإيراني لاله ولادان بيجاني من قبل الطبيب كيث غوه السنغافوري في العام 2003. بالإضافة إلى ذلك تجري أبحاث من أجل استخدام هذه التقنية في المجال الصناعي للحصول على نماذج لقطع ميكانيكية من الصور الثلاثية الأبعاد المأخوذة بالأشعة السينية لهذه القطع.
*التصوير الطبي لغير أهداف تشخيص الأمراض*

تستخدم تقنيات التصوير الدماغي مؤخراً في تجارب على الإنسان (خاصة المعاقين) من أجل التحكم بأجهزة خارجية باستخدام الأمواج الدماغية، أو مايطلق عليه اسم التفاعل الدماغي الحاسوبي.
:13:


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم في العلم بسطة


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## احمد غازي السلمان (19 يونيو 2010)

ششكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ليدي لين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا معلومات قيمة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام الطنطاوي (10 مارس 2011)

*ممكن تفيدوني لو حبيت أعمل مشروع مختبر تحاليل وأشعة ، ما هي الاجهزة اللي ممكن يحتاجها ويتكلف كام ؟*​


----------

